# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Celebration of our 5th wedding anniversary.

## Australia

Hello friends,

My wife and I will be traveling to Australia at  the middle of May/June of 2010. This is 
our "Once in a lifetime" vacation. It is in celebration of our 5th wedding anniversary. 
However, because my wife works for the local school, we cannot travel on our 
anniversary. We will be finishing our vacation in Sydney.

----------

